# XM Signal Strength low



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

As of today my siganl strength is very low. I can not pick up the signal in a clear area with the built in antenna or the personal one on my MYFI. It will pick up okay with the mobile antenna. The signal seems to come and go. Is Sun spots an issue today or is there a problem with the WEST Bird. Cause that is what it is acting like. Only picking up a East bird so the signal would be very low.


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice avatar!


----------

